# Well...there goes the couch



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

:no: DH and I came home tonight to* massive* amounts of foam and stuffing on the floor. Our little darling ripped open the couch and shredded the stuffing.

She's been left out of her crate during the day for 4 months with no big problems...guess it's back in the crate for awhile!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow! Sorry to hear that. Yikes! Bad girl! Bad, bad, bad girl.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Rutt Row Harlow!! U B Bad Dawgie! 

You'd think after behaving for 4 months she would have been ok, home alone...

Maybe there was an alien that came in and hid in the foam of the sofa...well, it could have happened...right Harlow?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ouch, that had to hurt!   Sorry to hear that. The crate is probably a good thing right now. Don't feel bad about reverting to the crate for Harlow. She obviously felt less anxious there than on free range in the house. It is easy for us to put these things in human terms and think that our dogs will enjoy the "freedom" but in fact it can put a lot of stress on certain dogs (aka Harlow)


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ouch! 

Well you wanted a new couch anyway, right? At least you do now.:doh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh so sorry about your couch. That must have been such a sight to come home to. I am sorry. I wonder if something spooked Harlow or if he just got anxious or if he was just mad at you guys for leaving. The crate is not a bad idea. At least he will feel secure. Hopefully he will get back to his old self over the last few months and this was a one time thing.
Every once in a while, Brinkley will pull a stunt but mostly its my sneakers or slippers. That is the worst she goes after unlike Barney who goes after eye glasses, hearing aids, and remote controls. LOL!!!


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear your beloved golden devoured your couch. We've never had that kind of problem with Mollie ( she never chewed anything ). We leave her all day and all night and she chews nothing. People tell us we certainly got lucky with her and our next puppy might be a chewer! Hopefully not! LOL

Barb


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Was she dropping hints that she felt a new couch was needed? :uhoh: 

Isn't it amazing that they can be SO BAD yet SO GOOD all at the same time?!? I bet when you came home she was just all happy and sweet!!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Isn't it amazing that they can be SO BAD yet SO GOOD all at the same time?!? I bet when you came home she was just all happy and sweet!!


Yup! She was running around excited and happy like always. She kept picking up pieces of foam to hold in her mouth

I don't know if she got bored, or if something outside got her riled up (The couch is right in front of the picture window, and she normally spends all day on the couch looking out the window)


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

OUCH! That just had to hurt. I always wonder what gets into their heads sometimes when they pull stunts like this. It is never easy! Maybe she was merely looking to increase her fiber intake???

Sorry about the couch!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rut-roh. Sorry to hear about that, not a fun thing to come home to for sure. I agree with you about the crate...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

If you think about it....a couch, to the pups, is a GREAT BIG WOOBIE! 
Plush, with stuffing...no squeaker, though : 

No pics for us?


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Well our Daisy didn't rip up our couch but she loves to rip apart her chew toys until the stuffing comes out and then carries the stuffing around in her mouth. The other night we gave her a dog bed to sleep in, she used it for 2 days then turned it upside down and started ripping the stuffing out of that too! So now we bought her some rawhide bones to chew on. We try to discourage her from jumping up onto our couch in fear that she will scratch and tear at it but most of the time we're unsuccessful and she wins.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith will go through these sorts of spurts. she'll be good in the house for months at a time, and then suddenly we'll come home to something destroyed. and, it's usually not new stuff, meaning, it's been in that spot for a year. why go and chew it today?


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh My... maybe Harlow heard you say you wanted new furniture?? I know it's not funny, but you gotta laugh... This thread comes at a time when I was going to ask "how do your know your Golden is ready to be left on it's own"... Guess you answered my question for me.. Never!!  Did the event get photographed?


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Levi's Mom said:


> Oh My... maybe Harlow heard you say you wanted new furniture?? I know it's not funny, but you gotta laugh... This thread comes at a time when I was going to ask "how do your know your Golden is ready to be left on it's own"... Guess you answered my question for me.. Never!!  Did the event get photographed?



I have also been wondering how you know it is okay to leave them? After reading this I began to think I am an idiot for even considering the idea with my young pup!!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

No pics  I was going to take some, hoping one day we could look back and laugh. But my camera battery was dead.

It is hard to know when to leave them. We started leaving her out 4 months ago (She was 8 months old) we started slow, leaving her when we went to dinner etc. Than we'd leave her out for the afternoon (crate in the morning, walk with the dog walker, than left out for the afternoon) when we had no trouble with that we left her out all day.

So she's been left out now for 4 months (probably 3 months all day) with no problems! Until now


----------



## SandraC (Jan 29, 2008)

Butterscotch had a SERIOUS foam fettish. Couch foam, carpet padding foam, brand new dining room chair foam.... She finally grew out of it. Let me tell you, though....until then......:doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

SandraC said:


> Butterscotch had a SERIOUS foam fettish. Couch foam, carpet padding foam, brand new dining room chair foam.... She finally grew out of it. Let me tell you, though....until then......:doh:


What is it with Goldens and their fluff and foam? Every single pillow or comforter I have has at least one corner chewed off. And he sneaks doing this while he is sitting right next to us being patted - like while we are watching TV.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I see this thread is almost a year old. Is Harlow allowed out of her crate yet....LOL!?!?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I see this thread is almost a year old. Is Harlow allowed out of her crate yet....LOL!?!?


I thought the story sounded very familiar.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

ours wasn't as bad as that but we did loose a lamp shade & a photo frame. Layla hates her crate so she had always been loose while we left, not anymore! I came home to a complete mess, I have never seen a more guilty look on her face!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

now I'm scared! we've had 7 m/o Bridger 3 weeks & he (along with the other 2) have free roam of house for 4.5 hrs l day/wk, just 1-2 hours other days. As he become more confident in living here will be become more prone to destruction?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh my! Hope you were in the market for a new sofa. If not, sounds like you're gonna get one anyway. Happy shopping!!!


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

harlowsmom said:


> she normally spends all day on the couch looking out the window)


 
Well sheesh! Obviously _that_ couch wasn't all that comfortable for her and she needed a new one......A girl that spends all day on the couch needs her comfort! Be sure to get one that's either complimentary to her fur color (and shows her off to her best advantage--she is in front of window, after all) or one that matches her fur (if she prefers stealth mode).

My condolences on the couch. Mine is the only broken thing in my house that Berr did *not* break. The "boys" had an impromptu football moment in the house and the couch just wasn't up to the task. I'm still shopping :doh:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH this happened to me too only my Lab ate the couch. The worst part was it was BRAND SPANKING NEW!!!!! I had stayed home from work on Friday for the delivery. Belle was almost 1 and had been out of her crate for a couple of months during the day while we were at work. While there had been incidents nothing had been horrible. 

Monday I get home from work I am in our garage the kitchen door is open and I hear "BAD DOG! BAD DOG!" my DH is scolding "a" dog but I had an idea which one. I say to myself "please don't let it be the couch". I walk in the house not wanting to interfere with the discussion, I walk down to our bedroom but view the living room as I go by (ranch house) There is stuffing EVERYWHERE and the decking of the couch is shredded. Cushions were fine. DH is furious, he comes to the bedroom, I am not happy but what can I do or say? So I look at him and said "did she tear of the tag that says do not remove under penalty of the law?"

FORTUNATELY for Belle. We had bought fabric protection for the couch. When I called the company we bought it from to find out how much it would cost to repair it, they told me because we had the protection it would not cost a cent. They came picked up the couch repaired it and life is good!!!

Belle went to obedience school after that, it was either kill the dog or train the dog, she also went back in her crate when we were not home for about 5 more months. Mouse traps work wonders to to convince a dog to leave something alone, we don't even have to set them. Our dogs see them and stay far away. 

Sorry for the destruction but I have been there.


----------

